# Atemberaubende Zeitrafferaufnahmen vom 'PCGH in Gefahr'-Redakteur Daniel Waadt



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Atemberaubende Zeitrafferaufnahmen vom 'PCGH in Gefahr'-Redakteur Daniel Waadt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Atemberaubende Zeitrafferaufnahmen vom 'PCGH in Gefahr'-Redakteur Daniel Waadt


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2013)

Wow, gefällt mir sehr gut!

Könnte man nicht alternativ zum Neutralrichtefilter eine HDR Aufnahme machen und diese automatisch zusammenrechnen lassen? So hätte man auch dunkle und helle Szenen gut belichtet ohne aber den Nachteil einer evtl. sichbaren Verlaufskante zu haben.

p.s.: Schon stark welch schöne Aufnahmen man mit der 600D machen kann. Wenn es doch blos noch bessere Objektive für APS-C Kameras geben würde. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2013)

Danke, freut mich. HDR-Aufnahmen sollten eine Option sein, allerdings steigt der Kameraverschleiß dann noch mal deutlich an. Eigentlich sind die Kameras ja nicht unbedingt für solche Einsatzzwecke gedacht. Da hat man schnell 100.000 Auslösungen erreicht und die Kamera ist dann nur noch Elektroschrott.


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2013)

Dann halt mit umgeklappten Spiegel fotografieren, Stativ habt ihr ja von daher sollte das kein Problem sein. 

Ansonsten wirklich sehr schöne Bilder!

p.s.: Warum dauert die Berechnung eines 3d Bilder 2-3 Stunden?  Sieht zwar sehr gut aus aber nicht so übertrieben aufwändig, falls du verstehst was ich meine. 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2013)

Keine schlechte Idee, ist das bei der 600D möglich, weißt du das? So Rendering-Filme sind allgemein sehr aufwändig, einige Bilder haben sogar bis zu 6 Stunden gebraucht und das obwohl alles nur in 1920x1080 gerendert wurde. Warum das so ist weiß ich leider nicht, bin da auch nicht der Experte - das hat mein Bruder gemacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2013)

Schick schick, gefällt mir


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2013)

P.S. Schaut euch auch unbedingt das neue PCGH in Gefahr Video auf der DVD der Ausgabe 09/2013 an. Dort ist das Gegenstück zu Zeitraffer zu sehen, nämlich Slo-Motion-Aufnahmen mit einer 40K-Kamera. Von brennenden Grafikkarten bis zum Extremlüfter ist da alles zu sehen


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. August 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Danke, freut mich. HDR-Aufnahmen sollten eine Option sein, allerdings steigt der Kameraverschleiß dann noch mal deutlich an. Eigentlich sind die Kameras ja nicht unbedingt für solche Einsatzzwecke gedacht. Da hat man schnell 100.000 Auslösungen erreicht und die Kamera ist dann nur noch Elektroschrott.


 Wie darf ich das verstehen?
Ich kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus, aber verschleißt eine Digitale Spielgelreflexkamera mit der Anzahl Bilder, die man macht? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2013)

War schon immer so, dass die Sensoren nur eine gewisse Anzahl Auslösungen aushalten, i.d.R. zwischen 100k und 200k.


----------



## IceyJones (6. August 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: Warum dauert die Berechnung eines 3d Bilder 2-3 Stunden?  Sieht zwar sehr gut aus aber nicht so übertrieben aufwändig, falls du verstehst was ich meine.



würde mich auch interessieren. da muss irgendwas faul sein, bzw. nicht gut optimiert. in 3 stunden rendert ein 4k-bild mit full-scene motion-blur und GI auf meinem 4-kerner.
strahl- und/oder schattentiefe zu hoch? übertriebene GI-einstellungen?

aber tolle aufnahmen.....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2013)

IceyJones schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren. da muss irgendwas faul sein, bzw. nicht gut optimiert. in 3 stunden rendert ein 4k-bild mit full-scene motion-blur und GI auf meinem 4-kerner.
> strahl- und/oder schattentiefe zu hoch? übertriebene GI-einstellungen?
> 
> aber tolle aufnahmen.....


 
Gebe die Frage mal weiter. Update folgt...


----------



## GxGamer (6. August 2013)

Schöne Aufnahmen, ich persönlich mag die von Dustin Farrel aber lieber 
Ich glaub, ich mag den europäisch wirkenden Touch nicht so.

Landscapes: Volume 2 - YouTube
Landscapes: Volume 3 - YouTube


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee, ist das bei der 600D möglich, weißt du das? So Rendering-Filme sind allgemein sehr aufwändig, einige Bilder haben sogar bis zu 6 Stunden gebraucht und das obwohl alles nur in 1920x1080 gerendert wurde. Warum das so ist weiß ich leider nicht, bin da auch nicht der Experte - das hat mein Bruder gemacht.


Na wenn man in der live-Aufnahme also über den Bildschirm fotografiert, dann ist doch der Spiegel umgeklappt?!? So mache ich das immer, vor allem um Wackler bei längeren Verschlusszeiten durch den Spiegel zu vermeiden. 



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das verstehen?
> Ich kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus, aber verschleißt eine Digitale Spielgelreflexkamera mit der Anzahl Bilder, die man macht?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also, nicht der Sensor verschließt sonder die Mechanik welche den Spiegel umklappt beim fotografieren. Schaust du durch den Sucher, leitet der Spiegel das Licht welches durch das Objektiv scheint in den Sucher. Fotografierst du, klappt sich der Spiegel runter und das Licht trifft auf den Sensor, welcher dann das Bild produziert. Und dieses mechanische Umklappen hat eine Haltbarkeit von ca. 160.000x Umklappen. Bei Profi/ Vollformatkameras liegt der Wert höher.

MfG


----------



## hbf878 (6. August 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> War schon immer so, dass die Sensoren nur eine gewisse Anzahl Auslösungen aushalten, i.d.R. zwischen 100k und 200k.



Ich dachte es läge am Spiegel, der nur eine bestimmte Anzahl "klappvorgänge" mitmacht


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2013)

So hab ich mir sagen lassen, kann auch eine Fehlinfo sein, die Spezis hier kennen sich da sicherlich aus.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2013)

Tolle Aufnahmen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. August 2013)

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen. Da freu ich mich auf den Dezember 



GxGamer schrieb:


> Schöne Aufnahmen, ich persönlich mag die von Dustin Farrel aber lieber
> Ich glaub, ich mag den europäisch wirkenden Touch nicht so.
> 
> Landscapes: Volume 2 - YouTube
> Landscapes: Volume 3 - YouTube


Naja, er hat manchmal keine statische Kamera (also eine Kamerafahrt) und mache Aufnahmen wirken wie Tilt-Shift, aber ansonsten...große Unterschiede sind da meiner Meinung nach nicht, nur das wir eben keinen Grand Canyon oder so haben


----------



## 0815klimshuck (6. August 2013)

sehr Geile Aufnahmen


----------



## 2sick4nick (6. August 2013)

Wow, ich bin auch beeindruckt von den Aufnahmen ! Gefallen mir richtig gut ! Zudem würde mich mal interessieren, wie das Lied heißt oder ob es eine Eigenkomposition ist, es klingt richtig gut . Denn es trägt wie ich finde auch ordentlich zur Atmosphäre der Bilder bei !


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2013)

Da fällt mir noch was ein, da ist unser Redakteur der immer so gerne in Gefahr ist mal Gefahrlos unterwegs


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2013)

2sick4nick schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin auch beeindruckt von den Aufnahmen ! Gefallen mir richtig gut ! Zudem würde mich mal interessieren, wie das Lied heißt oder ob es eine Eigenkomposition ist, es klingt richtig gut . Denn es trägt wie ich finde auch ordentlich zur Atmosphäre der Bilder bei !


Der Soundtrack wurde komplett selbst mit Garageband (iPad-Version) komponiert. Hat aber auch recht viel Zeit gekostet das aufs Video anzupassen. Bei fremden Soundtracks würde man schnell Probleme mit der Gema bekommen 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch was ein, da ist unser Redakteur der immer so gerne in Gefahr ist mal Gefahrlos unterwegs


Naja dieses Hobby ist gefährlicher als du denkst, wenn du nachts allein in völliger Dunkelheit irgendwo auf einer Wiese stehst, um 2 Stunden lang die Milchstraße per Zeitraffer zu fotografieren. Aber bislang hat uns noch kein Wildschwein angegriffen 



IceyJones schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren. da muss  irgendwas faul sein, bzw. nicht gut optimiert. in 3 stunden rendert ein  4k-bild mit full-scene motion-blur und GI auf meinem 4-kerner.
> strahl- und/oder schattentiefe zu hoch? übertriebene GI-einstellungen?
> aber tolle aufnahmen.....


Zitat von Christian Waadt: "Die Renderzeit hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. In diesem Fall ist es die Brechung im Glas, die Spiegelungen (mit Spiegelung der Spiegelung), Motion Blur, displacement map für den Planeten, mehrere Millionen Polygone durch die vielen Uhren und das sehr hoch aufgelöste displacement... usw. GI wird garnicht benutzt."


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also, nicht der Sensor verschließt sonder die Mechanik welche den Spiegel umklappt beim fotografieren.


 
Nein, die hält quasi "ewig". Wenn schon was sagen, dann richtig . Es ist der Verschluss, dessen vernietete Lamellen sich irgendwann voneinander trennen. Im Gegensatz zur Spiegelkastenmechanik muss dann die Kamera komplett zerlegt werden, was im wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden endet (zusätzlich zu den 200-300€ für den neuen Verschluss).


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Naja dieses Hobby ist gefährlicher als du denkst, wenn du nachts allein in völliger Dunkelheit irgendwo auf einer Wiese stehst, um 2 Stunden lang die Milchstraße per Zeitraffer zu fotografieren. Aber bislang hat uns noch kein Wildschwein angegriffen


 

Dann hast du wohl Glück gehabt mit dem Fotografieren  Oder das Wildschwein war selber so davon fasziniert das du unbemerkt beobachtet wurdest, von etwas mit einer Schnauze, 2 Augen und einem braunem Fell


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nein, die hält quasi "ewig". Wenn schon was sagen, dann richtig . Es ist der Verschluss, dessen vernietete Lamellen sich irgendwann voneinander trennen. Im Gegensatz zur Spiegelkastenmechanik muss dann die Kamera komplett zerlegt werden, was im wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden endet (zusätzlich zu den 200-300€ für den neuen Verschluss).


 
Dann hab ich das stets falsch verstanden. Ich dachte immer es geht um das Umklappen des Spiegels. Ist dann natürlich nicht sinnvoll tl videos  mit hdr zu machen. 

P. S.: Danke für den, fast, Unterton freien Hinweis. Ist vorgemerkt. 

MfG


----------



## IceyJones (7. August 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Zitat von Christian Waadt: "Die Renderzeit hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. In diesem Fall ist es die Brechung im Glas, die Spiegelungen (mit Spiegelung der Spiegelung), Motion Blur, displacement map für den Planeten, mehrere Millionen Polygone durch die vielen Uhren und das sehr hoch aufgelöste displacement... usw. GI wird garnicht benutzt."



das ist mir natürlich bewusst  um genauer hinzuschauen, müsste man die szenen-datei mal durchforsten. anhand der stichworte kann man da wenig sagen. 

aber ich versuche trotzdem anhand der stichworte mal ein paar tips zu geben:


> Brechung im Glas ....... Motion Blur


ok....die zieht natürlich zeit. nicht zu ändern....



> Spiegelungen (mit Spiegelung der Spiegelung)


hier steckt meist viel potenzial. gerade bei unscharfen spiegelungen kann man oft die genauigkeit auf geringe %-werte stellen, ohne einen wahrnehmbaren verlust feststellen zu können. ferner mal in den grundeinstellungen schauen, welche strahltiefe du eingestellt hast. mehr als 3-4 ist meist völlig überzogen. gehe schrittweise herunter, bis das dir im glas plötzlich schwarze stellen auffallen. dann wieder eine stufe rauf.



> displacement map für den Planeten


backen! wenn du mit der oberfläche zufrieden bist, fixiere das displacement. das spart ungeheuer zeit ein, da er die geometrie nicht jedesmal neu rechnen muss. dies beschleunigt den gesamten rendervorgang deutlich. gerade in animationen sollte man alles backen, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist 



> mehrere Millionen Polygone durch die vielen Uhren


die polys selbst sind keine bremse....sie sind nur eine bremse, wenn du schon zu beginn ALLE uhren für den renderer sichtbar hast. gerade durch die instanzierten spiegelungen zusammen mit brechungen zwingst du den renderer, alles zu berechnen. dies wäre unnötig, da der betrachter das hier noch nicht wahrnimmt. blende unnötige uhren zu beginn aus und fade sie rein (stichworte "sichtbar für kamera" und "sichtbar für strahlen". ergo animiere die sichtbarkeit). auch ist fraglich, ob alle uhren alle effekte haben müssen. du könntest für die uhren, die nur noch kein zu sehen sind, die spiegelungen z.b. ganz abschalten.

lg
icey


----------

